# Reccomended Tire Pressure?



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, everybody- we are kicking off the camping season this weekend and are trying to catch up on all the little maintenace things that get put off, especially now that the Outback is in storage







I see the standard Duro's have 50 lbs pressure listed on the side, should I run them at that, or is there another number on the trailer for the specific vehicle?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

50 PSI.....I keep them completely filled....you need to so they can carry the max capacity rating.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

run at 50!!

Check air when it is cold...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Run them at the max rated pressure. Anything less and you reduce the load carrying capacity of the tires.

You could get tricky and weigh the trailer at each wheel and then customize the tire pressure for each but that is a little over the top.

Set them to 50 and check them often but do not adjust the pressure if you have driven more then a mile or two. All tires should rise and fall in pressure at the same rate. If you check them hot and all are 57 psi but 1 of them is 52 (just an example) then I would suspect that the low pressure tire has a slow leak and needs repair.

Dont forget to check the spare tire pressure.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Be sure to remember to check those lug nut torques while you are at it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Keep them at 50psi.

Thor


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, everybody! I got a new filler/ guage last night and can't wait to try it out!
BTW, I see some small age cracks on one sidewall, I foresee getting some new tires in the near future......
John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bearlyrunning said:


> BTW, I see some small age cracks on one sidewall, I foresee getting some new tires in the near future......


John,

I would forsee getting new tires now!








They are gonna go, why risk spoiling a camping trip?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Use your owner's manual or the stickers on the side of the trailer for tire pressure specifications. The specs for my 21RS are 50psi.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Make sure you rotate that air every once in a while.

No point in having stale air in there.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I just go ahead and change the air every 3000 miles


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I check mine when cold and keep them at 50lbs. also

Don


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> Use your owner's manual or the stickers on the side of the trailer for tire pressure specifications. The specs for my 21RS are 50psi.
> [snapback]86935[/snapback]​


Hi Pastor John -

Why the "... Montana in my heart" on your signature line?? Are you from there??

I'm a Montanan transplanted to Kentucky 20 years ago. Just wondering.

Doug


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We're not transplants - we just try to go out to the Yellowstone area every year for a little trout fishing and sightseeing. Once you've been there, it's all you can think about!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Run them at the max rated pressure. Anything less and you reduce the load carrying capacity of the tires.
> 
> You could get tricky and weigh the trailer at each wheel and then customize the tire pressure for each but that is a little over the top.
> 
> ...


My caculations based upon the weight of a 21RS indicate that 49.98 PSI will suffice.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Run them at the max rated pressure. Anything less and you reduce the load carrying capacity of the tires.
> ...


Works great for me but only at Sea Level!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


And that IS only cold too!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I just read on the CW website that during storage you should *over* inflate your tires +25% if they are stored on the rims, on the camper, on the ground. Then rotate the tires every 3 months to prevent sidewall stress at the bulge.

Off the camper, 10psi.

Makes sense, but I've never heard of this. Anyone else in the dark?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Whats the recommended inflation pressure for nitrogen filled tires???

Wonder if it really makes a difference like they claim....









Steve


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW, I see some small age cracks on one sidewall, I foresee getting some new tires in the near future......

If this was a motorcycle some riders would slash them so you could not go anyplace till they were replaced. Like said before just get new one so not to ruin a weekend or your life.


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

SMALL CRACKS, fellas, SMALL. 
I will get them replaced this week, though. I don't like worrying about what's going on back there, period. Does a regular tire store stock trailer tires? Any reccomendations?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I just go ahead and change the air every 3000 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...









Nice one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bearlyrunning said:


> SMALL CRACKS, fellas, SMALL.
> I will get them replaced this week, though. I don't like worrying about what's going on back there, period. Does a regular tire store stock trailer tires? Any reccomendations?
> Thanks,
> John
> [snapback]87832[/snapback]​


Do you guys have Les Schwab down there? If so, they will have what you need.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Happy to say I went to Les Schwab today and got 4 new tires, reasonable price and very fast. Even got to wander over to Wally World and pick up some awning light thingies and other gew gaws. 
I got a bias-ply, they never offered a radial, so I would assume that's what they reccomend. I asked the guy after the install and he said the bias plys were more supple and could withstand the turning forces better on a trailer.
Glad to have one less thing to worry about. since camping season is upon us...
John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
The tires on my unit look fine, have to agree with Ghosty about the quality of the tire. I got the protection plan for mine, anyway.....not so smart a move, but traveling single, thought it was wise. 
Alot of the problem arises from whether they're initially checked at the dealership, and you follow up on the tire pressure routinely, just like on your car.
I KNOW my tires weren't checked, and neither was my unit, by the dealership, before delivery, as evidenced by the problems I've had (see 2006 Severe Problems). When I went to check the air pressure in my tires, the valve stem core was defective and it shot out and all the air started shooting out. SO, be sure to check those tires. They're very important each time you hit the road. I've seen several flipped TT, in my time, and they AIN'T pretty sites!
Darlene action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I just go ahead and change the air every 3000 miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use real air or synthetic?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I just go ahead and change the air every 3000 miles
> ...


Now we have to discuss this









Synthetic air....of course!

John


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > h2oman said:
> ...


I can't afford full synthetic air - I use a blend


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, and don't forget to put fresh steam in your shower before each trip.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Real versus synthetic air. Now that's FUNNY.

Chet.


----------

